
Financial Modeling for Cryptocurrency: The spreadsheet that got my first 1,000% - spreadstreet
https://medium.com/@spreadstreet/financial-modeling-for-cryptocurrencies-the-spreadsheet-that-got-me-my-first-1-000-gain-f4d0d1a6e5ed
======
personjerry
Ugh, just signed up because it looks interesting, but the whole is just an
advertisement, built by the founder.

And there's no way to delete my account.

------
sharemywin
Doesn't seem like a model because it doesn't predict anything.

